# Looking For Plans



## putputman (Sep 17, 2010)

I was at an old engine show today and saw a couple home made 4 wheel motorized carts there. Managed to take a couple photos. Later the wife & I were discussing them and thought it might make a nice project for my son & I. He is a cabinet maker and very handy with wood. I have the machinist & welding skills.

I remember seeing plans for these carts on the internet several years ago but now I can't locate them. I'm not even sure what to ask Google.

Does anyone out there know where these plans can be obtained?


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Sep 17, 2010)

Do a google search for "curved dash olds". I have a friend that built one. I will try to email him to find out where he got plans from.


----------



## gmac (Sep 18, 2010)

here's a few;

http://www.ecrater.com/p/6172090/1901-olds-curved-dash-runabout-horseless

http://gasengine.farmcollector.com/Tractors/HORSELESS-CARRIAGE-REPLICA.aspx

and then turn it into a hybrid!!

http://szott.com/carriage/carriage.html


----------



## MikeR C (Sep 18, 2010)

You might consider looking at this website:

http://www.horselesscarriagereplicas.com/

"This website features plans for the builder to use in the construction of
their very own Horseless Carriage Replica. Also plans for several different
makes by different builders and links to order plans."


----------



## rake60 (Sep 18, 2010)

I bought Jimmy Wood's Horseless Carriage plans from that site.

If you scroll down to the bottom of the _*Plans Page*_ there are some free plan downloads.

Rick


----------



## jim hay (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi put put man
    Try google for jimmy woods plans on these cars and it may open other options. a friend in models   JIm Hay


----------



## putputman (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for the info on plans. It looks like Jimmy Woods has what I am looking for. They are on order.

Has anyone on this forum built one of his carriages? 

I guess when I get the plans (I hope he has a B/M and source with the packages) I will go thru the costs of the build to determine if I go ahead with the build.


----------



## toddwk (Jul 22, 2013)

Type in Horseless Carriage Replicas.com
From New Richmond,Wis
Just purchased an old 1900's buggy that will transform into a CDO(1901 OLDS)

TW


----------

